# Kein QUellcode für dieses Objekt verfügbar



## chucky@gmx.ch (28 Mai 2019)

Hallo Miteinander

Ich steige von Codesys 2.3 auf e!cockpit um. Leider mit Schwierigkeiten.
Dabei habe ich Probleme mit der Bibliothek "WagoAppEnocean" Version 1.1.1.0
Das Projekt lässt sich übersetzen und auch der Code wird erzeugt. Beim Starten der Applikation erfolgt unten stehende Fehlermeldung.
Ich verstehe diese nicht, das die "Wagoappcom" ja in der "WagoAppEnocean" enthalten ist.

Wer kann mir Helfen?

Besten Dank im voraus


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (31 Mai 2019)

Hallo Chucky,

die Meldung "Kein Quellcode für Objekt verfügbar" wird angezeigt wenn eine Zugriffsverletzung in Ihrem Programm stattfindet.
Dies kann ein überlaufendes Array sein, oder aber auch ein Pointer welche auf unerlaubte Speicherstellen deutet.

Da Sie den Umstieg von der CoDeSys erwähnt haben, vermute ich dass der Eingang "I_Port" am Masterbaustein nicht Korrekt beschaltet wurde. 
Hier gab es Änderungen im Vergleich zur CoDeSys.

Der Eingang "I_Port" an Masterbausteinen unter e!cockpit verweisen auf die Schnittstelle der Kommunikation. In Ihrem Fall auf das komplexe Modul über welches Ihre Enocean Kommunikation erfolgt (entweder die 750-652 oder die 750-642).

Hier muss also der Name des Moduls über welches der Baustein kommuniziert eingetragen werden. Der Name des Moduls wird in der Gerätestruktur Übersicht angezeigt, und kann auch dort verändert werden. Die Einträge der Module als Variable findet man dann in der Variablen Liste "IoConfig_Globals"

In dem Screenshot sind beide Varianten gezeigt, je nachdem über welches Modul Ihre Enocean Kommunikation läuft:


----------



## chucky@gmx.ch (1 Juni 2019)

Lieber Wago Support

Genau das war das Problem. Super wieder etwas dazu gelern.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

